# Roses



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Apart from dandelions and daisies, our garden is bare of any flowers. I’d love to grow some different roses along one side of the garden. 

Has anyone had experience with roses?
Any good guides to read or follow?
Any particular or reputable sources of roses you’d recommend?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

David Austin Roses website has a wealth of info https://www.davidaustinroses.co.uk/


----------

